# Light is the new Heavy?...30% of 1RM for hypertrophy



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2013)

Interesting study and several good posts discussing the use of low loads to failure for inducing hypertrophy. 

Pink dumbbells, anyone? 

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2013)

"Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder but nobody wanna lift these pink-ass dumbbells!!!"


----------



## 63Vette (May 18, 2013)

I have been trying to get you guys to use German Volume Training. 10 sets of ten/ half your one rep max.... if you can complete all ten you add 5% to the weight the next time. 

It works...and as a physique guy (NOT a mass builder per say) I can tell you that it is putting some mass on me that I did not expect.

Much Respect, and pass the little bright yellow one..yea, that one, thanks booboo,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (May 18, 2013)

Guess Ronnie should have though twice about the doubles and triples, huh?

QUOTE:

BigRon08 “Waiting for the results of my Mylegram, seems these days I just live in the hospital, oh well” Said Ronnie.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 18, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Guess Ronnie should have though twice about the doubles and triples, huh?
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> ...



Damn...ouch! Feel badly for that big bastard. Hope he heals up soon.


----------



## Cashout (May 18, 2013)

About every 3-4 months I'll use a form of GVT during a "deloading" week. It is a good opportunity to dial down from my traditional training style and keeps me engaged.



63Vette said:


> I have been trying to get you guys to use German Volume Training. 10 sets of ten/ half your one rep max.... if you can complete all ten you add 5% to the weight the next time.
> 
> It works...and as a physique guy (NOT a mass builder per say) I can tell you that it is putting some mass on me that I did not expect.
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (May 18, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Guess Ronnie should have though twice about the doubles and triples, huh?
> 
> 
> QUOTE:
> ...



That's some nasty surgery to go thru.  Fusion of C4-C7 sucks ass.


----------



## 63Vette (May 18, 2013)

Dayam RC.... dats some bullshit brah! 

Check your ego at the door but get on board this German Volume Training ... even if it is just every few months for a few weeks. Coming off injury or illness it is the best thing going IMO. Hey, if Cashout is doing it- we should ALL be doing it!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## ken Sass (May 18, 2013)

the cube method recommends doings reps 1 week out of 4


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2013)

I decided today to reincorporate a lil' GVT back into my mojo. I did trap bar deads 10 x 10 with a modest 225 Lbs. and super-set with leg curls (didn't want to attempt SLDLs same session as TBDLs). 

OUCH (in a good way). 

First thing I noticed was the accumulating fatigue. I didn't hit the wall until set 9 but bloody hell could I feel my quads shaking all the way there as the reps piled-up. 

Next thing is the lack of knee pain (after a typical squat or dead session me knees ache for a day or more). Nadda. Am hoping that holds. 

Overall, I'm liking it (again...) and will prolly seek to incorporate an upper body GVT session into my Sunday workouts. 

Great call Cash & Vette!


----------



## Cashout (May 19, 2013)

I use a pretty simple Leg Routine of 10X10 when I travel. 

It is a pain in the butt to try to get a good leg session when traveling because you never know what sort of equipment you'll find at some places.

With 10X10 on legs I can use pretty much a standard bar and  some plates and that's it. I did this 2 weeks ago at a resort hotel "fitness center" and I had to use a flat bench as my rack when squatting because there was no squat rack - or any other sort of rack for that matter. Trust me, that makes for a long "walk out."  

Squats: 10 sets X 10 reps of 365 with 90 seconds rest between each set.
Lunges: 10 sets X 10 reps of 95 with 90 seconds of rest between each set
Stiff Leg Deads: 10 sets X 10 reps with 185 with 90 second rest between each set.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 19, 2013)

I very seriously doubt Ronnie would change a thing about his training if he had it to do over again.  Some people just like lifting "heavy ass weight!"


----------



## Cashout (May 19, 2013)

Ahhh.....Hume's Law, the problem of the Is-Ought. We'll never know.



heavydeads83 said:


> I very seriously doubt Ronnie would change a thing about his training if he had it to do over again.  Some people just like lifting "heavy ass weight!"


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I use a pretty simple Leg Routine of 10X10 when I travel.
> 
> It is a pain in the butt to try to get a good leg session when traveling because you never know what sort of equipment you'll find at some places.
> 
> ...



Cash, you super-setting these or knocking-out one exercise (full 10 x 10) and then moving on to the next one?


----------



## Cashout (May 19, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Cash, you super-setting these or knocking-out one exercise (full 10 x 10) and then moving on to the next one?



All straight sets with 90 seconds rest between each set. No super-sets on this one that's why I say it is a step down in intensity from my typical training style.


----------

